# American Finger Kick



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hawx

http://www.hawxdoggun.com/tech_howitworks.php

Offers e-collars with a "gun button" which looks a lot like a 
finger kick. Here are some of the different collar they offer

http://store.hawxdoggun.com/

I posted a question on their forum and this is their reply.

Looks like a system to consider if you like the finger kick idea

*************************************************	

Gun Button


Can the gun button be programed to work with other e-collars? I have a 3 dog Tri-tronics Pro 200 G3 with
your new stretch e-straps. Is the gun button reprogrammable by the user? Will it work on a multi collar unit.
Can it be set for collar 1 and then reprogrammed for collar 2?
Is it similar to the Martin System finger kick?

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Administrator


Re: Gun Button	
Hi there,

The gun button can't be programmed to work other e-collars, just our brand. The gun button is programmable by the user, absolutely, but again with our e-collar as they're the only ones that have the capability to handle this type of technology. So you would be able to set it for collar 1 and then re-program it for a 2nd collar, absolutely. Hope this answers your question.

As for the Martin Finger Kick, yes, we have the patent here in the United States for it. Their concept came about 8 months after ours was done.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Ask them if the have ever actually built and sold one. ;-)


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

they've been "advertised" for a long time on their web site

and so was their expandable Ecollar strap, but i think it went back to the drawing board for a "redesign" ... emailed them to let me know when done and available, but that never happened and i never looked again... this was discussed on a thread here a year or so back


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

rick smith said:


> they've been "advertised" for a long time on their web site
> 
> and so was their expandable Ecollar strap, but i think it went back to the drawing board for a "redesign" ... emailed them to let me know when done and available, but that never happened and i never looked again... this was discussed on a thread here a year or so back


Rick

I have and use four of their new design e-collar straps. They work great. Their gun button is priced at $50 The martin finger kick is euro 130 or $173. If you and Chris have a problem with Hawx don't buy their products. I posted the info for anyone liking the finger kick but not liking the price. Everyone can make up their own minds.

Bumperboy is selling the Hawx E-collars and equipment and they have a pretty good reputation.
https://store.bumperboy.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=24


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Thomas
i liked both, just passing on that they didn't get back to me (but wasn't holding my breath waiting)

but still interested in both
i also liked the curvature and fit of the bricks for their design; gotta look up the weight of em tho since that is a neg for me for the smaller dogs

small well fitting bricks, collar that gives and a small "finger" remote is the optimal set up for me

btw, is bumper boy and gundogs one and the same now ??


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I emailed Menards once and asked them to notify me when they got the new shipment of Jack Link's Beef Jerky in, they did not respond to me either... ;(


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

- i kinda figure if I take the time to knock on someone's door and tell em i wannna give em my money it's up to them to ask for it and take it

how hard is it to make an email folder called "wants to buy when we got it" ??? ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

rick smith said:


> Thomas
> i liked both, just passing on that they didn't get back to me (but wasn't holding my breath waiting)
> 
> but still interested in both
> ...


Rick 

I hear what you're saying about availability. I ordered a stretch collar back in January that was supposed to ship in March. I finally got four directly from Bumper Boy. They had a trade in deal on their older design rubber stretch collars. I'm not sure what the relationship is between BumperBoy and Hawx.
BB was supposed to be selling the Hawx product under license
but the last time I emailed BB I got a reply from the person I'd been talking to a Hawx. Hopefully BB either bought out Hawx or at least have more control/input. Start up companies often
have more ideas then money or experience


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Rick
> 
> If you and Chris have a problem with Hawx don't buy their products.


I don't have a problem with their products because their products don't exist. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Have to agree with Chris....I ordered a stretch collar 8 months ago and still havent received it. You sure you dont own the company Thomas? 

Just received an email saying it might ship in the next three weeks...wont hold my breath.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Rick
> Start up companies often have more ideas then money or experience


That's very true and I'm very sympathetic. But when you take money for a product that you can't deliver on it's called fraud.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Have to agree with Chris....I ordered a stretch collar 8 months ago and still havent received it. You sure you dont own the company Thomas?
> 
> Just received an email saying it might ship in the next three weeks...wont hold my breath.


Will,

Like I said in a previous reply. I ordered mine back in January and after waiting ten months cancelled and got four directly from BB a couple of weeks ago. They are working great so far.

I was thinking about investing in Hawx but all my money is tied up in Leerburg/Michael Ellis DVD's and Fred Hassen Sit means Sit franchises


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> That's very true and I'm very sympathetic. But when you take money for a product that you can't deliver on it's called fraud.


They didn't take money only pre orders and didn't charge any credit cards or take any money (as far as I know)


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas, I know first hand that they took money. :roll:


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

What the hell is a 'finger kick?' My imagination is running wild, here.....


----------



## Kathy Barker (Nov 8, 2011)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> What the hell is a 'finger kick?' My imagination is running wild, here.....


I was wondering too and Googled it. www.martinsystems.com

Looks like a index finger ring that you can activate your e-collar with. Primarily used for hunting. Keep both hands on the gun and control the dog's collar.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Kathy Barker said:


> I was wondering too and Googled it. www.martinsystems.com
> 
> Looks like a index finger ring that you can activate your e-collar with. Primarily used for hunting. Keep both hands on the gun and control the dog's collar.


martinsystem.eu the .com one takes you to some kind of wedding photo website


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> What the hell is a 'finger kick?' My imagination is running wild, here.....


http://www.martinsystem.eu/contenu.php?lg=en&rub=produits&pg=finger_kick


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> Thomas, I know first hand that they took money. :roll:


Did your credit card get charged? What happened when you cancelled the order? You should have been given a refund
I actually thought I'd been charged when I placed the order back in January, but they just took my credit card info and never charged me. Hawx told me they didn't charge anyone's card until the order was ready to ship.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> What the hell is a 'finger kick?' My imagination is running wild, here.....


You're an old married lady Lisa
You're not allowed an imagination


----------



## Kathy Barker (Nov 8, 2011)

Tyree Johnson said:


> martinsystem.eu the .com one takes you to some kind of wedding photo website


 
Oops thanks. I've got the .com automated typing going on.


----------

